# Anza Borrego



## lyleseven (Nov 15, 2002)

Visiting friends in Borrego Springs. Any suggestions for a couple of good rides? Would like some climbing (not severe) and maybe between 40-60 miles each day.


----------



## the sarge (Jan 10, 2011)

Depends on what you consider severe but mt laguna is beautiful and not super steep but long. How far do you want to travel and are you familiar with the San Diego area? Try out this site maybe something there would intrest you. http://www.efgh.com/bike/


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

lyleseven said:


> Visiting friends in Borrego Springs. Any suggestions for a couple of good rides? Would like some climbing (not severe) and maybe between 40-60 miles each day.


"Around the block" from town. Go up Yaqui Pass (S-3) and catch Hwy 78 west. Through Sentinac Canyon to the Scissors Crossing. Cut NW there on S-2 up San Felipe. Turn Right again on S-22 back through Ranchita and descend Montezuma Grade into Borrego Springs. About 50 miles, all up (except Montezuma) but not steep. Not to be ridden on Sunday due to off roader traffic. Variation: Go up Banner Grade to Julian and back via SR 79. Hard, climbs. Traffic on 79.



Out and back to Salton Sea on S-22. Good shoulder, stark scenery, gentle climbs.

Out and back from the Scissors Crossing or Shelter Valley on S-2. This was the route of the stagecoach from Yuma to LA. Nice hot springs at Agua Caliente county (state?) park with clean pool, etc. Watch your water on all these rides.

Many more rides in the area, especially in the nearby mountains, but most entail significant climbing.


----------



## lyleseven (Nov 15, 2002)

Not interested in SD as I am visiting friends in Borrego Springs. Thanks, anyway! How much elevation (feet) is there in Mt. Laguna climb?


----------



## lyleseven (Nov 15, 2002)

Gnarly 928 said:


> "Around the block" from town. Go up Yaqui Pass (S-3) and catch Hwy 78 west. Through Sentinac Canyon to the Scissors Crossing. Cut NW there on S-2 up San Felipe. Turn Right again on S-22 back through Ranchita and descend Montezuma Grade into Borrego Springs. About 50 miles, all up (except Montezuma) but not steep. Not to be ridden on Sunday due to off roader traffic. Variation: Go up Banner Grade to Julian and back via SR 79. Hard, climbs. Traffic on 79.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! How long is that Salton Sea ride out and back?


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

lyleseven said:


> Thanks for the info! How long is that Salton Sea ride out and back?


The problem with the out and back to Salton Sea is that once you hit the Imperial county line is that the road surface become terrible and bone shaking.

We put on bike events in Borrego and our web site has maps and cheat sheets you can access.

Go here: http://www.julianactive.com/R&B Bicycle Club.htm


----------



## lyleseven (Nov 15, 2002)

Thanks for all of the info!


----------



## number1dane (Jul 8, 2006)

Borrego springs has lots of great cycling but apart from the flat ride to Salton sea its all climbing but with great views of the mountains and desert.
The Borrego Springs website has some great cycling ideas with maps, check that out here:
http://www.borrego-springs.com/see-do-be/activities/cycling.html


----------

